# Never seen this fella before...



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

But fu*k me he looks good !


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

you by the summer milk


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Ive posted a vid of him before, this one:






He's excellant, i follow his youtube channel


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> But fu*k me he looks good !


I told them not to release it yet!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I look good tbf thanks!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

slunkeh said:


> Ive posted a vid of him before, this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is bouncin deads wimp..... he does this 3 times/week


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome lats!

I must train harder!!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Watch the vid of him doing backflips! Also the one of him doing lunges up and down a car park until he couldn't walk


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Also a good leg vid.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

slunkeh said:


> Ive posted a vid of him before, this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does he sniff at about 1.18 ?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

If you want something to sniff get some nose tork. OMG I could lift after my first sniff I couldn't even see.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Is he the guy that does all the flips?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Think this is the same bloke, quite athletic


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Milky said:


> What does he sniff at about 1.18 ?


Ammonia maybe?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

he is awesome and cracking physique but my plan is to get and be bigger if possible.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

hendrix said:


> Think this is the same bloke, quite athletic


My favourite motivational video. And also the song that gets repeated on my iPod the most at the gym.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Incredible.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

brutal. had me grrring watching. i wanna fcuking train NOW!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

i wander what he weighs?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Decent enough taste in music whatever he looks like!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

TUUNNNEEE.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I've read about him,Canadian guy he's been in MuscleMag before not sure if he's a pro

Milky, just found this for you http://musclemag.com/Muscle-Building/Articles/Antoine-Vaillants-Shoulders.aspx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

1010AD said:


> I've read about him,Canadian guy he's been in MuscleMag before not sure if he's a pro
> 
> Milky, just found this for you http://musclemag.com/Muscle-Building/Articles/Antoine-Vaillants-Shoulders.aspx


Out of reps mate, owe you...


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

feck been big walking around town like some hench freak. That is a perfect physique IMO. Who cares how much he can lift even. Looks awesome, plenty of muscle & fit looking without looking a cnut.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

slunkeh said:


> Ive posted a vid of him before, this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looked good until the blue headphones


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Milzeh said:


> feck been big walking around town like some hench freak. That is a perfect physique IMO. Who cares how much he can lift even. Looks awesome, plenty of muscle & fit looking without looking a cnut.


In all fairness mate he aint a bad size...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Fckin excellant physique!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> In all fairness mate he aint a bad size...


And seems a strong fecker aswell for a bb.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would KILL to look like that for Turkey in August !


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> What does he sniff at about 1.18 ?


Salts I'd imagine?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

That is, IMO, the perfect physique. Very athletic, yet muscley.


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

engllishboy said:


> That is, IMO, the perfect physique. Very athletic, yet muscley.


agreed.


----------



## lecornu1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

My old friend the Mute button, we meet again.

The guy's in really good shape (pleasing look). Athletic as well it seems.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Looks great im going to check out his youtube channel cheers Milky .....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Perfect shape imo. Looks incredible and for someone of that size to be flexible like him is amazing.


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

good interview with him for any1 who wants to know his regime/diet etc http://www.simplyshredded.com/beast-mode-canadian-pro-bodybuilder-antoine-vaillant-talks-with-simplyshredded-com.html


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

like has been said..i think this is a perfect physique.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Meh, showing some $hit form :whistling:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

He so preetty :wub:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

didn't he just sign with Muscular Development the other week?


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

hmm...ill have better abs by summer! :lol:

honestly tho, hes looking great...feel guilty for sitting here now, and not being in the gym..


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

honestly tho, hes looking great...feel guilty for sitting here now, and not being in the gym..


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ripped to fcuk:cool2:


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok.... Antoine Vaillant is amazing.

Had no idea who he was till i saw this thread... an incredible psyhique. Not sure I'd ever want to be as big as him, when you see him as he is nowadays anyway, but fecking hell you have to admire the dedication.

Can't imagine there's many he size/weight who are so athletic either.

And then you find out he's only in his mid-20's.

Wow.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

great physique!


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

He has an account over on bodybuilding.com, just do a search for him over there, should come up with a load of threads of training/nutritional advice and videos etc. seems like a nice guy.


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

countrybumpkin said:


> He has an account over on bodybuilding.com, just do a search for him over there, should come up with a load of threads of training/nutritional advice and videos etc. seems like a nice guy.


Yeah - i've seen a few youtube vids, he comes across as a really normal down to earth bloke.

Nothing worse than when you see someone interviewed and they come across as a cocky [email protected]


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

FU*K Me at only 24! I say fair play to his AAS, i mean Ass 

Seriously though when some one asks what sorta shoulders i want i can just show them these vids! Amazing form for someone his age, I think its funny though on his website he gives his chest size as N/A, he's like naa that dont matter, and one of his favourite meals is flavoured horse meat!

So thats where i'm going wrong from now on i dont give a **** what my stats are and ill only dine on horse meat, sorted, Greatness awaits!


----------

